# What names do you encourage your children to use?



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello ladies,

My wife and I are in the process of our first cycle of P2P egg sharing (I am donating to her) - we are at the stage where i am injecting Buserelin and my wife is sniffing, hoping for EC W/C 12/11/12  
Now i know we're jumping the gun a little, but we can't help but get excited and feeling positive, and we're planning out our future with LO already!  
One thing we are unsure of though is what we would like to be called by our future child/ren... 
The only name we really like is Mummy. Neither of us are keen on Mama or Mammy - no offence if you use these! Also not keen on Mummy Tash/Mummy Nic  
We both think it may be a bit confusing though if we are both Mummy... 
Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi girls - Good luck with your cycle  

We are Mammy and Mummy as DP is Irish so that is what is the norm for her. It has worked really well although both boys said 'Daddy' first  . We only know one other lesbian couple and they both used Mummy initially and then one of them has sort of morphed into Mama. If you look back there was a thread about this some time ago.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

You're right to be excited - it IS exciting! 
I wouldn't get too attached to the idea of a particular name though. .. our girls both called us mama for over a year , then began calling me mummy and DW mum about 6 months ago and it seems to have stuck at that. We always referred to ourselves as mummy (both of us) and they made their own minds up from there. It works for us!


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi tash_and_nicky
My partner and I are also going through IVF and I currently have my partners embryos on board and am in the 2WW so lots of luck for your journey.
We have discussed this and after telling my partner she cant be called Jeano (her nickname from her friends lol) we both agree we want to both be Mummy.  Im sure the child/ren will differentiate between the two as time goes on.

Our friends are Mummy and Momma which works for them.

Fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
We started out calling ourselves mummy (me) and mum (DW), but as soon as Jacob could talk he called DW mama-he just made it up  himself so we love that! So we are mummy and mama which we love because I can become mum eventually whilst mama can stick,
Very best of luck!
xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Our boy is 18 months & currently refuses to call DW anything other then da-da! LOL


----------



## pixnmix2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

Me and my partner was also worrying what out future children will call us, at first we thought mama and mummy but after my partner watched the L word she like you can be mama T and i will be mama S, so for now thats what we are sticking with.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

UPDATE: DS is now 21 months & he calls me Mummy or Mama (which I prefer), DW is always Mummy (not daddy anymore!!). However, he does shout Char at me in the exact same way my DW says it when she calls me for something - kids eh?!


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

Our 6 year old calls me mama and my partner mummy. I do prefer mama but it's sad that most things (books, tv programmes etc) are geared towards the word mummy.


----------

